
Rich Hickey on the Power of Lisp REPLs (2015) - tosh
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/clojure-dev/Dl3Stw5iRVA/IHoVWiJz5UIJ
======
tosh
> […] it is important to think broadly about the power of multiple sessions,
> even from the same user. At first we are talking about 2 sessions, for human
> and IDE. But it is quite common in rich Common Lisp IDEs like Lispworks for
> people to have multiple listener (REPL) sessions open at the same time
> (against the same runtime). You can launch long running processes that
> produce streaming output, switch to another listener and continue
> interaction and development, have separate listeners for separate
> contexts/state/command-history etc. There's a lot to Lisp development that's
> not RPC. And of course a socket REPL server could support multiple
> simultaneous users, where 'users' might be programs.

> Have you ever worked with an environment like Lispworks or Allegro? If not,
> I would definitely recommend trying it.

[…]

> [http://franz.com/images/ide.png](http://franz.com/images/ide.png)

> [http://www.lispworks.com/images/lw-ide-
> gtk.png](http://www.lispworks.com/images/lw-ide-gtk.png)

> Note multiple listeners, data inspectors and more. Maybe not the latest
> GUIs, but the capabilities should be a source of inspiration for any Clojure
> IDE.

[…]

> Here's a wonderful demonstration of the power of nestability:

> "Programming Should Eat Itself" by Nada Amin
> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrKj4hYic5A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrKj4hYic5A)

